# Dakota Western Saddle



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So here is a saddle I found on my local craigslist. Its a Dakota Western 16" Saddle. Qh Bars. Im looking for a saddle that I can trail ride with now, and eventually when the time comes, to start my yearling. 

Im going to pick it up tomorrow and go on a week trial to see how it is for me, the horse I ride, and try to get somewhat of an idea if it will fit my yearling in the future or not. 

Here are some pics, let me know what you think of it, or have heard of this brand. Thanks so much


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I like it! Looks in pretty good shape, and the only thing I would say is that the back cinch doesn't look like it could come off, and you wouldn't want that to slap your horses sides, so you would have to use a back cinch.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Found a price for this saddle brand new.....$800.


----------

